#  Krankheiten >   Stirnhöhlenentzündung/-vereiterung >

## Engelchen

Hallo, 
weiß jemand zufällig einen Rat, was man am besten bei einer Stirnhöhlenentzündung bzw. -vereiterung (die Begriffe sind beim Arzt beide gefallen) macht? Es wird zurzeit mit Antibiotika und Schmerzmittel behandelt. Durch den Feiertag, wurde die Therapie leider erst heute angefangen obwohl die Kopfschmerzen schon seit Montag vorhanden sind. Erst hatten wir gedacht, es wäre vielleicht ein Sonnenstich, aber die Kopfschmerzen waren einfach zu heftig dafür und jetzt ist das eine Auge auch so sehr geschwollen, dass es nicht mehr auf geht. Die Schmerzen sind trotz Schmerzmittel sehr stark, aber er möchte auch nicht ins Krankenhaus. Außerdem bekommt man ihn nur ganz selten mit Mühe und Not dazu, mal einen kleinen Happen zu essen, was ich jetzt bei der Einnahme von Medikamenten nicht ganz so glücklich finde. Wäre nett, wenn jemand etwas wüsste, wie man die Schmerzen vielleicht noch ohne Medikamente etwas lindern könnte, damit er jedenfalls etwas Schlaf bekommt.  
Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen und dass das alles nicht auch noch schlechter wird. Danke im Vorraus und bleibt alle schön gesund  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Engelchen,  zu diesem Thema könnte ich Bücher füllen. Ich litt nämlich über 30 Jahre lang darunter, bei mir war es allerdings eine sog. chronisch-rezidivierende eitrige Bronchosinusitis - auf deutsch: eine ständig wiederkehrende Vereiterung sämtlicher Nebenhöhlen (= Pansinusitis) inkl. damit einhergehender eitriger Bronchitis. Ich wurde 'zig Mal antibiotisch behandelt, unzählige Male punktiert und zweimal operiert.  Allerdings: Wenn bei einer Stirnhöhlenvereiterung *ein* Auge zuschwillt, und das womöglich auch noch unter großen Schmerzen im Bereich des Auges selbst, sollte man sich umgehend (!!!) zum HNO begeben.  Bei mir ist während einer Sinusitis schon mal der Eiter von den Siebbeinzellen aus in die linke Augenhöhle durchgebrochen. Das war damals fast mein Garaus, denn die Entzündung schritt in rasender Geschwindigkeit über den Sehnerven fort und erreichte das Gehirn. Eine Meningitis war die Folge. Damals (vor gut 7 Jahren) lag ich über eine Woche auf der Intensivstation, danach noch weitere zwei Wochen auf der Normalstation.  Ich will Dir keine Angst machen, da dies tatsächlich eine eher seltene Komplikation ist. Aber auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte man eine so heftige Stirnhöhlenvereiterung auch nicht, und auch mit seltenen Komplikationen muss man leider rechnen.  Deinem Freund/Partner/Vater (?) gute Besserung, liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hallo Engelchen,  
unterstützend könnte man Sinupret-Dragees nehmen, sind pflanzliche Dragees und helfen dabei, den eitrigen Schleim zu lösen und schneller ablaufen zu lassen, ganz grob erklärt. Gibt es in der Apotheke ohne Rezept zu kaufen, für Erwachsene gibt es die in der "Forte"-Form, so daß man 3 x 1 Tbl. nimmt täglich. Wenn das Zeug schneller ablaufen kann, werden auch die Schmerzen weniger. 
Ansonsten hat mir mal ein HNO-Arzt den Rat gegeben, mich 3 x 10 Minuten lang täglich vor eine Rotlichtlampe zu setzen, da Wärme wohl auch gut helfen soll. (Bei mir hilft Wärme bei fast allem besser als Kälte, von daher hat es mir damals gut geholfen, ich hatte es aber nie so schlimm, daß ein Auge zugeschwollen war!) 
Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung,  
Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  da kann man mal wieder sehen, wie unterschiedlich Menschen reagieren. Wärme brachte mich im akuten Stadium schier um - ich lief ständig mit einem Kühlkissen an der Stirn herum ...  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Huhu Monschterle,  
das habe ich mit Kälte, da könnte ich die Wände hochgehen! Aber auch andere Ärzte schütteln den Kopf, wenn ich z.B. bei akuten Entzündungen Wärme bevorzuge, damit die Schmerzen überhaupt mal besser werden. Bei NNH- oder Stirnhöhlenentzündungen kommt Wärme drauf und ich merke richtig, wie sich alles löst und die Schmerzen nachlassen. Bei Kälte verschlimmert sich das ganze bei mir noch. 
Kälte kann ich höchstens mal bei der Migräne ertragen und auch da eher nicht, und da schüttelt wirklich jeder mit dem Kopf, wenn ich das erzähle!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Engelchen

Danke Monsti und Smurf! Ich werde das mit den Dragees gleich mal testen. Ich wollte sowieso noch zur Apotheke. Mit Rotlicht hat der Arzt auch etwas gesagt. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme ihn nachher noch dazu, das mal auszuprobieren. Er hat jetzt schon zwei Decken, also tut ihm Wärme wohl gut. Zum HNO ist er zur Zeit nicht zu bewegen. Erstmal warte ich noch die Blutergebnisse ab und morgen sollten wir eh noch einmal zum Allgemeinmediziner. Aber es wäre schon sehr gut, wenn da nächste Woche nochmal ein HNO nachschauen würde weil er zusätzlich auch Zahnprobleme hat. Zur Zeit schläft er, was schonmal ein gutes Zeichen ist. Hat sonst jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem homöopatischen Mittel Natrium muriaticum? Davon habe ich auch im Internet gelesen. Ich würde eigentlich nichts auslassen wollen, was ihm irgendwie helfen könnte, damit er schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt und wir endlich wieder nach Hause können (wir waren übers verlängerte Wochenende zu meinen Eltern).
Viele Dank nochmal!

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Engelchen,  bei vorherrschendem Stirnkopfschmerz und Schmerz an der Nasenwurzel würde ich eher zu Luffa D6, evtl. auch D12 oder Cinnabaris D6 raten. Auch Hepar sulfuris D6 wäre eine Möglichkeit. Wenn Du keine Erfahrung mit der Homöopathie hast, sollte ein fähiger Homöopath das geeignete Mittel verabreichen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Mein schlaues Homöopathie-Buch gibt noch folgendes her: 
- Sticta pulmonria D12 (u.a. bei "berstendem" Stirnkopfschmerz) 
- Mercurius solubilis D12 (eitrige Absonderungen aus der Nase, der Schleim setzt sich in den Stirnhöhlen fest und verursacht Augenentzündungen sowie Schmerzen an der Nasenwurzel) 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Engelchen

Vielen Dank ihr beiden! Ich nehme schon seit Ewigkeiten homöopatische Mittel. Er hat damit nur nicht so die Erfahrung und war dem auch am Anfang etwas skeptisch gegenüber. Erstmal warte ich jetzt auf den Rückruf vom Arzt was bei der Blutuntersuchung rausgekommen ist. Wir sind morgen dann nochmal dort und da werde ich dann noch einmal gezielt wegen homöopatischen Mitteln nachfragen. Ihm ist jetzt auch schon wieder schlecht, aber das wird wohl normal sein. Nur dadurch isst er ja auch so wenig, dass ich bedenken habe, ihn so schnell wieder auf die Beine zu bekommen  :Sad:

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Engelchen,  
daß man nicht essen mag, wenn es einem eh schon nicht gut geht und man auch Schmerzen hat, kann ich gut verstehen. 
Aber achte bitte darauf, daß er ausreichend trinkt! 
Wenn Du magst, berichte doch mal, wie es weitergeht morgen, wenn Ihr mehr wißt.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Engelchen,  tut mir bitte nur den Gefallen, auf der Stelle in die Erste Hilfe des nächsten Krankenhauses zu fahren, falls ein Auge plötzlich eitrig zuschwillt und extrem schmerzt. Sowas ist ein lebensbedrohlicher Notfall.  Deinem Partner (?) von Herzen gute Besserung! Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Engelchen

Hallo ihr beiden! 
Wir sind endlich wieder zu Hause. Meinem Freund geht es auch schon um einiges besser - zum Glück. Morgen ist dennoch erstmal noch der HNO dran. Nur er wird wohl doch arbeiten gehen, obwohl er noch bis Mittwoch krankgeschrieben ist. Davon werde ich ihn wohl nicht abbringen können.  
Ich hoffe nur, dass es so dann auch wirklich ganz weggeht. Danke für die Wünsche und Ratschläge!

----------


## mennelein

Hallo, 
das mit der Rotlichtlampe kann ich nur bestätigen, es hat zumindest die Leidenszeit verkürzt. Zur Linderung nehme ich  immer Kamillen- Dampfkopfbäder  bzw. inhalliere mit einer Mentholhaltigen Salbe für die Nase freizubekommen. Dazu Nasentropfen  wie Otriven zB.  :loser_3_cut:

----------


## bernyg

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. Habe hier zu Hause auch so ein engstirniges Wesen sitzen, welches seit 2 Wochen an einer Stirnhöhlenentzündung herummacht und meint, das geht von alleine weg. Auf keinen Fall zum Arzt. Es ist zum Haare raufen!

----------

